# Is this the Canon 5DX?



## ramon123 (Mar 7, 2012)

There was a topic earlier called something like the "New 5DX". Anyone see where it went?

This was a picture that they posted...


----------



## ramon123 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Where did the new Canon 5DX topic go to?*

anyone out there? ;D ;D


----------



## alberto (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Where did the new Canon 5DX topic go to?*

Ramon I think censored by the Forums owner :-( 

here my picture


----------



## cinema-dslr (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Where did the new Canon 5DX topic go to?*

looks like the 1dx without the grip
The connections seem the same and no headphone out like the 5d3


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Where did the new Canon 5DX topic go to?*

Looks very intriguing but i fear that those who were sticker shocked when they saw the 5d3 price, I just shiver at the thought this camera would command price wise.


----------



## moreorless (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Where did the new Canon 5DX topic go to?*

Looks like it could be a mockup of the common 1DX + 50mm 1.2 and 5D mk3 + 24-70 2.8 mk2 pics to me, the lighting on the 1DX pic is almost identical.

The shot from above is the 4K body Canon showed last year isnt it? looks like it has the red "C" badge.


----------



## ramon123 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: Where did the new Canon 5DX topic go to?*

is that 5DX picture on the 1st post original or not? Any thoughts on that picture?


----------



## moreorless (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: Where did the new Canon 5DX topic go to?*



ramon123 said:


> is that 5DX picture on the 1st post original or not? Any thoughts on that picture?



Yeah I ment the first pic, compair it to these two pics...












Looks very similar to me in terms of the lighting although I spose Canon could have some standardised setup.


----------



## MazV-L (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: Where did the new Canon 5DX topic go to?*



moreorless said:


> Looks like it could be a mockup of the common 1DX + 50mm 1.2 and 5D mk3 + 24-70 2.8 mk2 pics to me, the lighting on the 1DX pic is almost identical.


+1
Someone having a bit of fun,
couldn't wait 'til April 1!


----------



## ManChicken (Mar 8, 2012)

This is obviously Photoshopped. If you brighten it up you can see some bad cloning in places, particularly painful where the lens meets the body, the lens having been cut from a 5D Mk3 pic and pasted onto a 1DX pic. The logo is patched. The black tones don't match.

March fools? ;D


----------



## cinema-dslr (Mar 8, 2012)

You're right the zoomring is to close to the body....
So FAKE!
Good joke though ;-)


----------



## traveller (Mar 8, 2012)

Short answer: no! 

1. If they were going to change the interface to a 1-series style, I'm sure they wouldn't use the 5D X moniker. 

2. It's still way too close to the 5D MkIII launch for substantive rumours about high end Canon bodies.


----------



## alberto (Mar 8, 2012)

@traveller

+1


----------



## ManChicken (Mar 9, 2012)

dilbert said:


> Has anyone loaded the picture up into photoshop and tried adjusting the various levels to see if there's any easily observed evidence of cut-n-paste?


Yes... as I said above..


----------

